# Shipping car after PCD



## azsunrider (May 28, 2011)

I am doing my first ED this spring and couldn't pass up the opportunity to do a PCD also Can't wait. The question I have is that I don't have the time to make a vacation of the drive back and am thinking of maybe shipping the car from the PCD after taking delivery there. I live in AZ but used a site sponsor in CA. I think BMW can ship it back at my cost but it would go to the dealership that I purchased it from in CA. Any ideas or recommended companies to get it back to AZ. This would just save time, money in gas and hotels, and miles (since I am leasing the car). Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Go with one of the most reputable car transporter companies. Personally I would only go with an enclosed transporter. I'm guessing it will be at least $1000 as I recently shipped a 635CSi from Oregon to MD in an enclosed trailer and it cost $1200.


----------

